# Hello and Jump on rail Question



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

First of all let me just say hi, first post .. I found this site because everytime I googled snowboarding help or trick help for snowboarding this site always came up and was very helpful. I've been snowboarding for about 4 years and park riding for 3 years, just lately seriously though. 

I can do rails and boxes with no problem at all as logn as I can ride or jump STRAIGHT onto them into a 50/50. But I still cant seem to hop from the side onto a rail. The only jump on rails in my park (dagmar ontario) are steep down rails, so I make due with what I have. But everytime I try to jump onto the rail with my Front side facing the rail I end up sliding with my back down the hill in a boardslide and crash... anyone know why I always end up sliding into a Boardslide? should I be going faster at the rail?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

What you need to do is come toward the rail at a small angle, then ollie and counter rotate your body so that your board is completely straight on the rail. Its important that you know how to do a proper ollie and you should try and land with your board slightly on the side of the rail your approaching. This is to help keep you from sliding off the rail to the opposite side.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

well say the rail is out of the ground and is jutting up really high so I cant hop straight onto it, I need to hop on from the side, but I want to 50/50 from a side hop on... but whenever I do I end up sliding into a boardslide, Im starting to think though its because the tail doesnt quite get on and "snags" spinning me


----------

